# To bully or not to bully...



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just got my girl's 7 gen pedigree(ADBA). I've managed to find pictures of a bunch of the dogs in her pedigree. Mainly I've found pictures from her mom's side. Anyhow, I would say 90% of the ones I've seen are bullies, not apbt. Luckily, most of them don't have the crazy, crazy freakish chests. She is almost 4 months old and it doesn't seem like she really looks bullyish. Is this something that will manifest more as she grows or is it possible that through the introduction of apbt's in her heritage she won't look like that so much? She is very strong Razor's Edge on mom's side and more like Watchdog on dad's side. Would love to get some feedback.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

well it depends on what your idea of bully is. some older razor dogs weren't overdone and Watchdog was more of a AST/APBT cross bred for added size to catch and hold hogs...the newer WD stuff like muglestons run with are way bullied out.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Most of the dogs I've seen the pictures of look somewhere in between a bully/amstaff/apbt. The razors edge dogs at the top look like some of the razors edge foundation dogs. None of the watchdogs I've seen are that bullied out. Some of them are associated with those muglestons dog(winegarner's/green's), having sired and damed mugleston bullies. But my idea of a bully is more like a muglestons kinda dog.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

let's see pics! I enjoy a well rounded dog... #1 thing is that they work! Work hard. Really the best way to tell what your dog will look like is the parents. If they look different from eachother and there breeding was different it may just be a Ross up on how the puppy will look because of scatterbreeding and what not. I enjoy a well bred RE/ WD myself many look very nice. I also like a good York head or a nice squared off gaff dog and the stout big look many gotti dogs have. I appreciate the "bully" in all it's beauty. As long as it's well bred... Nice scissor bite, straight legs, good angles, deep chest, good definition, all in proportion.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

From the day they are born till 1 year they get all their height, years 2-3 they gain their weight/muscles/density/whatever you want to call it. so you wont know if for sure until the end of of the 1st year.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, I put all of the photos I compiled into a photo album on here called "dogs in the pedigree." Her mom is Brook's Daddys Little Girl and her dad is Kassing's "Mighty Tyson."


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

No shes not going to be over done. Like a bully. Looks like a good pup.
(Shes very adorable.)(my wife said that, haha)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I checked out the pics couldn't tell much of mom and dad from the pics. I honestly believe unless someone has been breeding with bulldogges or something the biggest cause of the overly done bully is too much food. Feed her quality food and excercise her you will have a happy healthy pup!


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well u will never know until she get to her 1st yr like they say thru her second heat u will know if she's a bully or not but as I see she is a really good looking pup and for 4 months she has a good size head she's gonna look real nice when she gets full grown and also the way you raise her and the type of food n the conditioning u give her helps out a lot I mean I really won't mind having a pup like urs that look like her at 4 months don't worry about it much she's gonna look good


----------

